# Open a can without opener and other hacks



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Hope you guys are ok with some Russian accent, this is great though 






Lots of other great videos here, some of them useful  http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5F28512EF9D25719


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I would never have thought of that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I've done that before when I didn't have a knife. The lid is held in place by a thin piece of the steel being folded over on itself, so all you're doing is sanding it off. The surface has to be slightly rough, like a sharpening stone.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Anything delivered with a Russian accent is either A.) Sexy(if female) or B.) More entertaining(male of female).
Case in point, if you've never seen FPSRussia on YouTube, you are missing out.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Anything delivered with a Russian accent is either A.) Sexy(if female) of B.) More entertaining(male of female).
> Case in point, if you've never seen FPSRussia on YouTube, you are missing out.


I love FPSRussia


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I love this, kinda sexy


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The white castle tank video. 
FPSRussia Goes to Whitecastle - In a tank...:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

22lr works good.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very cool. Thanks. Thought I was going to have show them how to do it with a januine boyscout knife there for a minute. Mosaltoff.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I would be willing to trade Obummer off for Pooty Poot.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> Wouldn't it be more fun to open a can of Tuna with Tannerite and a rifle round?


Would certainly be entertaining to catch it that way


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> Wouldn't it be more fun to open a can of Tuna with Tannerite and a rifle round?


I can already imagine the stink of fish on everything afterward


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have seen several videos on how to open cans using concrete...I always think to myself "things must be really really really bad when i do not have a can opener, a knife, a John Wayne, an ax, or some other tool to open a can of X...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hmmm..this is sounding a bit amorous..lol. Yall shut the heck up.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Whatever floats your tank :lol:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've seen the open can on concrete before, something I probably would not have thought of. One of those things to keep stored back in your mind somewhere, who knows, may need it one day. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

These guys are crazy, GOOD CRAZY. THANKS FOR THE POST.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just tried this with canned salmon and it works so well! I brought in a left over red brick (regular building brick) from my backyard, washed and wiped it dry, it has nice texture. I'll keep it in my kitchen


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys are gross :lol:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Right right. We need a shot of tater juice..lol.


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

I am glad to know this .. it does not look as dangerous as other methods I have used on my lifetime.


----------

